

Larry Page's First 100 Days as Google CEO: Focus, Focus, Focus - grellas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/07/larry-pages-first-100-days-as-google-ceo-focus-focus-focus/242270/

======
flocial
Well, these are also short-term gains. When developers are your mainstay and
the culture tanks everything else goes with it. Despite these cuts they say
that Google's offering multi-million deals to hang on to talent that may go to
a hotter startup for less and those are just the stars. Potential stars
probably think of Google like working at a bank, stable but boring.

------
revorad
I wish they really did focus on search. Google's simplicity works great for
simple informational queries. But, search quality on anything else is still
laughable. Site-specific search sucks. Shopping search sucks. Why? No filters
and no sorting of results.

~~~
idoh
The could also add more structure to the results. I feel that results like
this are the future:

[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=direct+flights+from+sfo)

------
acangiano
He's doing great. In 100 days he managed to show us a Google that resemble a
lot more its early innovative roots.

~~~
brown9-2
I'm not sure how one follows the other. Anything launched in the past 100 days
(such as Plus) would have had to have been in the works for months or years.
This seems to be the folly of judging one man's impact on an organization of
tens of thousands of people.

~~~
happyfeet
But shouldn't some credit be attributed to the top boss for getting the
hurdles out of the way and letting people make decisions? Probably that is
something he could have paved the way for to launch G+ in style.

------
ChuckFrank
Given the woods, Mr. Page has done an admirable job pruning the suckers and
trimming deadwood. Let's see what he plants.

